# Will an air filter work for my shop?



## WhiskeyCreek (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a small garage that my shop is in. There is only the huge garage door up front and no windows or other doors. I know that the best defense is picking up dust at the source and I have a dust collector unit connected to my tools, but I want to know if an air filter unit will still work and help in my shop because the front is so open. Will it filter the air in my shop or will it just be filtering the air that is coming in from outside. I have a fan pushing air through the shop, but I still want to filter out the air.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have good cross ventilation and a dust collector. Still use an ambient air cleaner just to be safe. Oh well…...
Bill


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't hurt and will be more comfortable in your shop on stormy and cold days when garage door is closed.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got sort of the same situation and built air filter for my garage/shop. It may not be the best but is does do the job I intended it to do, reduce the dust I could be inhaling I bought a fan from Best Buy, a piano hinge, hasp and used scrap 1/2" plywood. I think I'm into for less than $100 with the fan costing the most. You won't regret buying one or building one.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have an air filter unit from Grizzly hanging from the ceiling of my shop. I did the math, regarding the cubic feet per minute of this unit, and the cubit feet of my shop and found that it cleans 100% of the air in less than six minutes. It dose clear the air quickly.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Without a good filter, using a fan just creates more dust and keeps it airborne longer. NOT good.

Invest in a proper filter for your dust collector for the best results.

Something that goes down to 1 or 0.5 micron if you value your health and that of your family. It must also be large enough to also provide ample flow. I suggest visiting Wynn Environmental.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

As long as you set it up in the right place. Have the intake facing inside the shop and it should suck up the dusty air. It's good to use after you're done for the day as well. Mine has a timer and I often run it for an hour after I'm done to get all the fine dust out of the air instead of it settling all over my finished work/tools.


----------



## NoSpace (Jan 2, 2015)

with the garage door open it's not going to help much. if it's too hot outside or whatever to keep the door closed, then just close once in a while after heavy cutting, especially table saw, and let it run for 10 minutes. Assuming a auto garage door opener. If it's a big heavy manually opened garage door, not sure what the answer is.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I have an air filter unit from Grizzly hanging from the ceiling of my shop. I did the math, regarding the cubic feet per minute of this unit, and the cubit feet of my shop and found that it cleans 100% of the air in less than six minutes. It dose clear the air quickly.
> 
> - Jim Finn


But what is the cubic feet of his shop with the big huge door open , how long does it take to clean the air of the entire world.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

I run a homemade air cleaning system in a similiar situation and I really like having it. Often times the air in the back of the garage seems still regardless of an open garage door, and I think that it helps pull lingering dust from the back of the garage. I mostly like to use it when I'm done for the day and or working with the door closed or cracked. I'm constantly cleaning dust from my filters, so it seems to be working. 
Another thing I like to do is sand toward the front of the garage and run a box fan toward the open door, which helps push a lot of dust out.


----------

